# Myrtlewood benches for the big Myrtlewood Table.



## GS-76 (May 7, 2022)

We have been cutting the pieces for the big Myrtle table. The pics show the start of the end benches that will be 3’ long and have high sides to have a King and Queen look to them. I have 6 to build. All live edge and the side benches will be 2 -3’ with shorter sides and backs. These will have taller ends only on the outsides of the benches. The inside legs will be covered by the seat to allow them to be pushed together to create one 6’ long bench. I have to fit the backs for the end benches but here are a few pics of the progress. The table is 4’ wide and 74” long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | Creative 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 9, 2022)

A little more progress ion the benches. Cut out some more patterns and almost have one ready for final sanding stages. I need to add the cross pieces on the inside of the bottom of the legs and fit the Diamonds on the outside of the legs. I also need to cut support pieces for the inside and outside of the seat backs. Getting there. !!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2022)

Who else knows what the line on the back is?
Clue. Live edge bench.


----------



## GS-76 (May 9, 2022)

Post what you think the line or lines are for especially the Horizontal one. !! Then I will post what I used it for and see if we all match.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2022)

I do live edge stuff. A fair bit. Will give it about a day, then see if I am right.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## GS-76 (May 9, 2022)

2feathers. I’m sure you know. Nothing is square on a live edge. !!


----------



## DLJeffs (May 10, 2022)

If I snuck in and erased those lines would the bench fall apart?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 10, 2022)

DL — no, I don’t need the lines now. 
i will send them to you. lol !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GS-76 (May 11, 2022)

Ok, I will say what I used the lines on the back of the chair for. I build alone so I only have 2 hands. The vertical lines is the centerline of the back and I used that to cut the slab with the contour that I wanted, to get the pattern centered. The Horizontal line I used to put my 2’ level on the line to level the back to the leg uprights. Cutting the back square by using a 36” yardstick and a square you can get pretty darn close. Then draw the line and install on the legs, i only needed to move it ip or down just a bit to get it level. Wa-la there ya go. !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | Useful 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2022)

I don't care what the lines are for, lol, that's a damn cool bench!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 11, 2022)

Still a great bench. Can be a challenge to assemble with one man. I know this as well from personal experience. Clamps are helpful but the second fellow would really help sometimes.


----------



## GS-76 (May 11, 2022)

I should have this one completed tomorrow sans the final sanding and finish. It will be ready to tear down to do the final work and finish. I’ll post pics tomorrow on the complete mock up. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 12, 2022)

I have #1 mock up done and ready to rears down to finish. 5 more to go. Gonna be awhile getting these done. Turned out pretty good and I am satisfied with the look.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## GS-76 (May 12, 2022)

Here is the Boss testing out before finishing, one more like this for the other end and then 2-3’ benches with backs for each side. 5 more to go. !!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs (May 12, 2022)

Really nice bench Gary,
They look a little on the heavy side, do they slide smoothly? And when you're not having dinner parties you can open a church.


----------



## GS-76 (May 12, 2022)

They are pretty light and slide easy. I’m thinking around 30lbs each. The wife can move them easily so they will work ok. 
Definitely going to have lots of expensive wood in this build between the table and benches. Not counting all the hours of fun involved. !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 14, 2022)

I have bench #2 mocked up for the other table end, now to build the side benches which i will have to make patterns all over again for the pieces, these benches are different. Then I will start the final sanding and finish on all at the same time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 14, 2022)

The wife’s bench on the far end of table, she likes Purple so all the holes snd splits are — you guessed it —-Purple epoxy fill. !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (May 15, 2022)

Quick pics of the end benches. Need to do final sanding and finish. Going to start on the 4 side benches that are a little different.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 12, 2022)

Just about have one of the big side benches done and ready for final touches and sanding before doing finish. Have patterns made for the other side and most pieces cut. Just need to get this one off the table and jig leg holders. These are 6’ long and 34” tall with a 16” seat and 19-1/2 seat height.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 12, 2022)

You thinking about splitting or planning to split? I see your line on the center of the back there.


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 12, 2022)

I originally built to cut in 1/2 but built as a one piece so as to have both benches the same hieght, so they can be pushed together to form one bench and be book matched to each other. Theory says it will easier to move in and out from table as 2 pieces
But thinking of using as a one piece for now and see how it goes as far as moving in and out from table. Going to use 1/16” UHMW pads glued to bottom of legs to make sliding easier. I can always cut in two If needed. If you have any thoughts, let’s hear em. !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 12, 2022)

Beautiful design and work Gary!

My thoughts on the bench are to cut into two. Moving of course would be easier as mentioned, but I'm thinking of them in use by different sized people. If left as one length, could be uncomfortable for some if the whole length has to be angled for someone of a larger girth. If cut into two pieces, each end of the shorter benches could be positioned to fit different sized people. 

Visually, I'd also prefer shorter benches. Having a longer straight bench IMO would detract from the flowing live edges by the long rigid length. Two shorter benches will almost never be perfectly lined up and that would compliment the live edges.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 13, 2022)

I agree with Tim, two smaller benches would be more flexible. A split bench would allow one person to get up without forcing the other person to move.


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 13, 2022)

Interesting thoughts. I will bring into the house in the next few days and put it into place at the table and test out the ease of use and see how it looks, I’ll make the final call then of the Boss Lady will. !! lol !!


DLJeffs said:


> I agree with Tim, two smaller benches would be more flexible. A split bench would allow one person to get up without forcing the other person to move.


yes. That was the Original plan for that reason and ease of mobility. I like my original split idea and they are built with that in mind, so when they are cut they still will be the same height and symmetry will match. The wife now is leaning towards a one piece. So as a compromise we will bring it in the house for a test as a one piece before finishing to see what actually works better for us. Then we’ll decide. A little R&R to do yet.!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 14, 2022)

One done ready for house test at table.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 14, 2022)

Thanks for the like’s fellas. I appreciate them and the input you have given. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 14, 2022)

What is the approximate weight? One bag of concrete, 2 bags, 2sacks of feed?


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 14, 2022)

Thinking about 70-75 lbs as a one piece. I’ll have to weigh it to get accurate weight. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GS-76 (Jun 15, 2022)

2feathers, I weighed the bench today, it came out a 116# . Bringing it into the house for a week long test with the grandkids and Adults. Will decide to cut or not after that.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

